# Hi



## tasteofchaos (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi,
I'm Alex and I'm from Kent.
I currently have a single fancy mouse (had 6, sadly the rest have died), and am looking at getting some more, with the possibility of breeding in the future.
I have a horse, a dog, 2 degu's, 2 toads and, of course, 1 mouse.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Alex and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Alex! You have a zoo lol!!! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Where abouts in Kent are you from Alex? 

And are you looking for pet type fancies, or show type? 

Willow xx

P.S Totally jealous about the horse... wish I could afford one! hehe


----------



## tasteofchaos (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I do have a bit of a zoo,
I have also had cats and rats in the past, so have plenty of animal experience, and I want to add more to my collection in the form of some gecko's!
I am in the medway area.
Not sure whether I want to breed pet or show, possibly both but very small breeding groups. 
I am doing research atm to try to get as much information as possible - I don't want to jump into something and then realise I am in over my head! 
Thanks,
Alex.
Edited to add: I had to wait years to be able to afford him! I am lucky, my mum helps out financially and he is a very cheap horse to keep. Sometimes I have to scrimp on other things that I would like, but it is worth it!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! I'd love to see pix of your toad; i used to catch and release frogs, toads, and salamanders where i grew up in Anoka County, Minnesota. I love amphibians.


----------



## lunarratty (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Alex What kind of horse do you have? I have a 2 year old gypsy vanner (romeo) and a cob x yearling (dexter) people always think your rich when you say that you have a horse but its the opposite you become poor when you have a horse! Have posted pics


----------

